# 2001 E39 Alternator replacement



## Javone (Dec 30, 2009)

Seems every Christmas my car likes to break down...last year it was a blown gasket cost me about 1k to get fixed and replaced at the dealer. I have enough brain power to get under the hood just need some guidance. This year my alternator and thermostat has gone out. I would like get help with directions and pictures to replace the alternator in my car. I'm currently stuck at removing the alternator itself. The fan and radiator is in my way to get to the screws on the alternator. I also need to replace the thermostat while I'm at it. Any pictures and guides will really help me out. Thanks.


----------



## msb046 (Jan 5, 2010)

Replacing alternator myself today on my e46. Here's some useful stuff that I found:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=522832&highlight=alternator+replacement+diy

http://www.bmw330ci.net/maintenance/belts.php

hope it helps


----------



## Javone (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks I will give it a shot and see.


----------



## msb046 (Jan 5, 2010)

Check these out too.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthr...ternator+bolts

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthr...eplacement+diy

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthr...alternator+diy

I just finished up about an hour and a half ago and everything is running great now. Things to be careful of - when removing old alternator it will usually be pretty stuck in there due to corrosion. I wacked it with a hammer, and rocked it back and forth for about 30 minutes getting barely any additional movement. What finally helped was coming in from the front of the car with either a screw driver (or I used a spackle tool that was thicker) and using it as a lever to pry upward underneath the alternator bolt mounting hole. This will "pop" the alternator up and make it soooo much easier to pull out. Also, using long wrenches will give you more torque to loosen up the mounting bolts (I didn't have a long one so I attached two wrenches together to give me extra leverage).

List of tools necessary 
t25 torx bit (for screw on fan)
t50 torx bit (for loosening serpentine and ac belt tensioners)
bits for 10mm, 12mm, 16mm, 17mm, 19mm

note: if you have an automatic you have to move a fan out of the way requiring some special BMW tool - I have a manual so I didn't have that problem. Good luck on your work.


----------

